# Costs in Cairo



## fquinas

Hello everybody,

I would like to know how is the cost of living in Cairo, specially to rent a small apartment maybe for 6 months or 1 year... and how this process occurs. I heard that things are more expensive for foreigners so I would like to have your guidelines to keep that in mind! In average how can I spend for just 1 person (bills)? And which part of Cairo do you suggest to be better?
Thank you!!


----------



## MaidenScotland

fquinas said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I would like to know how is the cost of living in Cairo, specially to rent a small apartment maybe for 6 months or 1 year... and how this process occurs. I heard that things are more expensive for foreigners so I would like to have your guidelines to keep that in mind! In average how can I spend for just 1 person (bills)? And which part of Cairo do you suggest to be better?
> Thank you!!



Hi and welcome to the forum

The cost of living has been discussed many many times please look through the forum.
Personally I do not find Cairo cheap. How do you intended to live? Do you like to go out? Do you like to have a drink?
Renting and apartment here is quite an easy processes, finding one you like maybe harder. Use an agent or just walk round an area you like and ask at buildings if there are any apartments available to rent bear in mind if someone takes you round to see an apartment they will want commission for doing so.
Where to live... What are you going to be doing here? Are you working and if so do you want to live near your work so save the commute eachday.

Maiden


----------



## fquinas

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum
> 
> The cost of living has been discussed many many times please look through the forum.
> Personally I do not find Cairo cheap. How do you intended to live? Do you like to go out? Do you like to have a drink?
> Renting and apartment here is quite an easy processes, finding one you like maybe harder. Use an agent or just walk round an area you like and ask at buildings if there are any apartments available to rent bear in mind if someone takes you round to see an apartment they will want commission for doing so.
> Where to live... What are you going to be doing here? Are you working and if so do you want to live near your work so save the commute eachday.
> 
> Maiden


Hi Maiden, thank you for all infos.
I usually don't go out and I like to cook at home so my money will be directly to pay the bills and to buy food. I'm looking for a job, till now I found one in my area but it's not certain if I'm going now or just within some months. Before that I need to check if I will have money to pay everything (before accepting the job!).
It will be easier if I work near my work but as far as I know I will always take a taxi to get there..
My main question is what's the average of renting an apt? What's a _good_ price and what isn't?
Yes, I have been looking through the forum for all infos, thank you for your suggestion. I will do it more carefully.
Thank you once again.


----------



## Beatle

fquinas said:


> Hi Maiden, thank you for all infos.
> I usually don't go out and I like to cook at home so my money will be directly to pay the bills and to buy food. I'm looking for a job, till now I found one in my area but it's not certain if I'm going now or just within some months. Before that I need to check if I will have money to pay everything (before accepting the job!).
> It will be easier if I work near my work but as far as I know I will always take a taxi to get there..
> My main question is what's the average of renting an apt? What's a _good_ price and what isn't?
> Yes, I have been looking through the forum for all infos, thank you for your suggestion. I will do it more carefully.
> Thank you once again.


Hi

Costs for renting apartments can vary according to where you live. Traffic can be horrendous in Cairo, especially at rush hour. Whilst taxis are relatively cheap in Egypt, it can obviously be expensive (as well as frustrating) to sit in traffic jams. 

The popular areas for expats are principally Zamalek and Maadi. However if you are going to be working in a different area, then you might want to consider other options. Would you be looking for a flat on your own or a flatshare? One bedroom flats can be quite difficult to find - I spent ages looking for one for friend. She paid around 6000LE for a one bedroom flat in Mohandiseen. Flatshares are obviously cheaper. 

The other issue I would raise is whether your work would be able to include accomodation in the package they offer you?


----------



## fquinas

Beatle said:


> Hi
> 
> Costs for renting apartments can vary according to where you live. Traffic can be horrendous in Cairo, especially at rush hour. Whilst taxis are relatively cheap in Egypt, it can obviously be expensive (as well as frustrating) to sit in traffic jams.
> 
> The popular areas for expats are principally Zamalek and Maadi. However if you are going to be working in a different area, then you might want to consider other options. Would you be looking for a flat on your own or a flatshare? One bedroom flats can be quite difficult to find - I spent ages looking for one for friend. She paid around 6000LE for a one bedroom flat in Mohandiseen. Flatshares are obviously cheaper.
> 
> The other issue I would raise is whether your work would be able to include accomodation in the package they offer you?


Thank you Beatle.
It's usefull to know all this kind of stuff. Well, I can't pay 6000 LE because I'm going to earn less (!!!!) and this takes me to another question: what's the average of salary there? I can always search for flatshares of course. Do you think it's difficult? Do you think I can suggest the company to offer accomodation?


----------



## Beatle

fquinas said:


> Thank you Beatle.
> It's usefull to know all this kind of stuff. Well, I can't pay 6000 LE because I'm going to earn less (!!!!) and this takes me to another question: what's the average of salary there? I can always search for flatshares of course. Do you think it's difficult? Do you think I can suggest the company to offer accomodation?


It's difficult to say what the average salary is. Expats will usually be paid quite well if they have been offered a skilled/professional role and their package may include flights/health insurance etc.

Egyptian salaries are low. From what I have been told, Egyptian waiters can earn around 300LE per month (plus tips; university professors earn around 2000LE per month; public sector lawyers around 4000-5000LE. This is quite a useful thread for info: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/egypt-expat-forum-expats-living-egypt/2802-egyptian-salaries.html


So it is possible to live quite cheaply in Egypt but as a foreigner you won't be able to live as cheaply as an Egyptian. And I have heard many stories of how low income Egyptian families are struggling on their salaries with the rise in the cost of fuel/food/medicines, so even Egyptians struggle to survive on low incomes. I have friends who have earnt around 400GBP per month teaching English as a foreign language and they have been able to survive on this income albeit they have had a basic lifestyle.

It's not difficult to find flatshares in Cairo. There is a large turnover in overseas students/volunteers working for NGOs etc. If you make a couple more posts, I can send you a private message with details of a website which advertises flatshares. But if you can get the company to include accomodation in your package, then I would recommend you do so. I would suggest that you wait until you arrive in Egypt until you advertise a flatshare if you are going to go down that route as standards can vary dramatically.


----------



## fquinas

Thank you very much Beatle!
I can always contact the NGOs where I'm trying to work to help me with flatshares, maybe they have more people in the same situation....
I already looked that thread that's why I was surprised with the 6000 LE rent but I guess it depends on the type of house we are looking for. Well, althought I want to live in good conditions I guess I can't ask for more if I don't get a good money from my job (?!).
The website would be an excellent help thank you, and I'll take your advice of looking for flat just when I arrive at Egypt because I still don't have specific date yet and I'm still looking for information about VISA, because they want to hire me as an intern because they have difficult to hire foreigners so they said I will be with tourist visa but I don't know if it's totally correct or not (!) and I just can stay for 6 months and the commitment is for 1 year....so, I'm going crazy these days to realize if I can really get this job or not in a couple of months...


----------



## Beatle

fquinas said:


> Thank you very much Beatle!
> I can always contact the NGOs where I'm trying to work to help me with flatshares, maybe they have more people in the same situation....
> I already looked that thread that's why I was surprised with the 6000 LE rent but I guess it depends on the type of house we are looking for. Well, althought I want to live in good conditions I guess I can't ask for more if I don't get a good money from my job (?!).
> The website would be an excellent help thank you, and I'll take your advice of looking for flat just when I arrive at Egypt because I still don't have specific date yet and I'm still looking for information about VISA, because they want to hire me as an intern because they have difficult to hire foreigners so they said I will be with tourist visa but I don't know if it's totally correct or not (!) and I just can stay for 6 months and the commitment is for 1 year....so, I'm going crazy these days to realize if I can really get this job or not in a couple of months...


Expats will pay higher rent than Egyptians partly because the areas they tend to live in and partly because Egyptians take out very long term lets which lowers the price (and obviously they can't negotiate prices as much). The 6000LE was to give you an idea of what a reasonable one bedroom flat can cost in a decentish area. I have a friend who pays about 800LE for a one bedroom flat downtown (but I could never live downtown - I would just find the pollution too much to bear!). I am trying to remember what else I have paid: 4000LE for a four bedroom flat on Sudan St in Mohandiseen (that was for the whole flat, so we split the flat between us); and around US$375 for a room sharing with other expats in nice flatshares. I would say the flats I looked at were considered to be good flats. Washing machines/kitchen equipment etc were basic. However considering some of the damp horrendous accomodation I have been offered as a student in the UK, they weren't too bad....


----------



## txlstewart

In Maadi Degla, I have friends who pay 4,000 LE for a two bedroom, 1.5 bath flat. I was told that since the big "leasing season" is over since all the teachers have already arrived, you might be able to negotiate a better price. My flat is close to the Metro Market, the bank, several pharmacies, etc., so I don't spend a lot on taxis (especially since it has cooled down a bit). 

Location was very important when I chose my flat, and I did quite a bit of research (on a couple of expat sites as well as Google and craiglslist) before I found an ideal area. 

Good luck with your search!


----------



## starchief

We rent a 3-bedroom flat with balcony in a quiet tree-lined street in Heliopolis for 1850 LE a month. I know there are also similar flats in Maadi and Mohandeseen. You need an Arabic speaker really to get them in Waseet - a free newspaper. The English ads are always more expensive but they don't seem to care if you're Egyptian or not - it's just in Arabic to maximise the chances of people renting.

Alternatively, we were advised before to contact an estate agent and tell them what you want, i.e. your budget and room requirement. Everything's up for negotiation here.

I would be very cautious of online ads in forums. There are a number of scammers, either trying to steal your identity (no-one needs to know all your details) or take your money. As usual, they are from Ivory Coast/South Africa/Nigeria mainly - usually as they or on 'missionary' work or some such rubbish. If you use them, create a new hotmail or whatever mail, don't use your real name, don't tell them you are not in Cairo (at least pretend you can visit the house to scare them off) and never give money upfront. I'm sure plenty are genuine - just be ultra-cautious.


----------



## fquinas

starchief said:


> We rent a 3-bedroom flat with balcony in a quiet tree-lined street in Heliopolis for 1850 LE a month. I know there are also similar flats in Maadi and Mohandeseen. You need an Arabic speaker really to get them in Waseet - a free newspaper. The English ads are always more expensive but they don't seem to care if you're Egyptian or not - it's just in Arabic to maximise the chances of people renting.
> 
> Alternatively, we were advised before to contact an estate agent and tell them what you want, i.e. your budget and room requirement. Everything's up for negotiation here.
> 
> I would be very cautious of online ads in forums. There are a number of scammers, either trying to steal your identity (no-one needs to know all your details) or take your money. As usual, they are from Ivory Coast/South Africa/Nigeria mainly - usually as they or on 'missionary' work or some such rubbish. If you use them, create a new hotmail or whatever mail, don't use your real name, don't tell them you are not in Cairo (at least pretend you can visit the house to scare them off) and never give money upfront. I'm sure plenty are genuine - just be ultra-cautious.


Thank you all! I'm informed now (I guess) about how things go in Cairo. Thank you very much for your kindness. It is important to have an opinion from people who actually knows Cairo reality!


----------



## kgramdiddy

*help*



starchief said:


> We rent a 3-bedroom flat with balcony in a quiet tree-lined street in Heliopolis for 1850 LE a month. I know there are also similar flats in Maadi and Mohandeseen. You need an Arabic speaker really to get them in Waseet - a free newspaper. The English ads are always more expensive but they don't seem to care if you're Egyptian or not - it's just in Arabic to maximise the chances of people renting.
> 
> Alternatively, we were advised before to contact an estate agent and tell them what you want, i.e. your budget and room requirement. Everything's up for negotiation here.
> 
> I would be very cautious of online ads in forums. There are a number of scammers, either trying to steal your identity (no-one needs to know all your details) or take your money. As usual, they are from Ivory Coast/South Africa/Nigeria mainly - usually as they or on 'missionary' work or some such rubbish. If you use them, create a new hotmail or whatever mail, don't use your real name, don't tell them you are not in Cairo (at least pretend you can visit the house to scare them off) and never give money upfront. I'm sure plenty are genuine - just be ultra-cautious.


I have lived in Cairo for the last year. I am back in the US now but am returning in Jan. I want a 1 or 2 bedroom in Shobra or Dokki.....can you please tell me the best way to get a flat in these areas...any advise would be appreciated...Thanx Debbie


----------



## pakinam

*heyy*

hey everyone im an egyptian looking for buddying up in cairo because my salary wont allow me to rent a flat alone im a 23 years old architect


----------



## MaidenScotland

pakinam said:


> hey everyone im an egyptian looking for buddying up in cairo because my salary wont allow me to rent a flat alone im a 23 years old architect




Hi and welcome

You don't say if you are male or female.

Are you a smoker?

What area do you live in?

Maiden


----------



## pakinam

im a 23 years old female architect
i dont smoke but i dont mind smokers
i dont have a pet but i dont mind pets 
i live now in nasrcity with my parents


----------



## MaidenScotland

pakinam said:


> im a 23 years old female architect
> i dont smoke but i dont mind smokers
> i dont have a pet but i dont mind pets
> i live now in nasrcity with my parents




What area do you want to move to?
What is your rental budget?
The more information you give the more likely you will get a reply

Maiden


----------



## pakinam

thanks so much for your help 
im looking for maadi , nasrcity or heliopolis
my budget is 800 to 1000 egyptian pounds


----------



## bemoi

Hi,

actually, the cost of living in Egypt is much much higher than any other country, here goes:

- rent an apartment for expats is much expensive than Egyptians, well, everything is more expensive for expats, renting an apartment is zamalek, Mohandessin is between 5000 to 10000 for an apartment, Shobra around 2000, heliopolis from 3000 to 5000... etc and all these numbers are appx.

- taxi: use white taxis, never use black taxis, as white taxis use fairs.

- food and drink: 1 kg meat = 60 - 120 LE
- Pespi = 2 LE
- Gas = 1.85 LE
- buy a used car = 25000 - 100000

- average salary in Egypt is 800 LE, can be less for waiters, receptionists, etc...
- professionals like accountants is around 2000 LE
- managers around 5000 LE


----------



## pakinam

hey bemoi
thanks so much for your help
im an egyptian too i know all these stuff thats y im looking for roomates and flatshares


----------



## bemoi

pakinam said:


> hey bemoi
> thanks so much for your help
> im an egyptian too i know all these stuff thats y im looking for roomates and flatshares


i was replying to the original thread


----------

